
Tesla Autopilot 2 on Winding Local Road - danhak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy2CtsudED8
======
jacksmith21006
The problem is you can not be kinda of driving.

Until they can do level 4 should not be doing imo.

~~~
astrojams
The Tesla requires you to keep your hand on the wheel while in auto-steer
mode. You can take your hand off the wheel, but the car will beep loudly after
a while and if you don’t put your hand back on the wheel, the car will pull
over and stop. It then locks you out of auto-steer mode until you cycle the
power on the car.

~~~
walrus01
or you can just wedge an orange into the steering wheel.

[https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=tes...](https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=tesla+steering+wheel+orange&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

~~~
phaas
Works on any car, actually. Results are not as great but from a safety
perspective it seems comparable.

------
magnetic
Is AP2 supposed to handle oncoming traffic safely (SAE level 3 I think)?

